# Rohloff - Gates CD - Full Suspension



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello

I've seen in the MTB.de a guy running a Rohloff Speebhub with Gates Carbon Drive in a full suspension bike.

Unfortunately I don't speak German and I really couldn't understand what was going on... I guess something self made!!?!?

Any thoughts????








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Black Sheep's stHighlight can run this configuration, I have one though I have not put a belt on it (yet). 

Interesting tensioner setup on that one though.


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

What I'm interested to know is if it's possible to get the Gates in *any* full suspension bike running the Rohloff!?!?


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, mine will do this, or at least Todd thought it would and I don't see why it wouldn't fit easily enough. The only trick is that you'd need to run the sprockets on the smaller side - a 46/19 if you want to keep the Rohloff warranty.


----------



## rekrutacja (Jan 16, 2011)

Could you post a link to mtb.de website? I cant find it with Google, and going to mainpage gives access denied result...


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

Here it is:

ROHLOFF Speedhub TUNING - Seite 69 - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum

If you find out how it works, please let me know!!! I would like very much to be able to use Gates in my full susp bike!


----------



## Kavik (Apr 13, 2007)

hmpoliveira said:


> Here it is:
> 
> ROHLOFF Speedhub TUNING - Seite 69 - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum
> 
> If you find out how it works, please let me know!!! I would like very much to be able to use Gates in my full susp bike!


MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - ROHLOFF Speedhub TUNING


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, I distinctly rememebr the Gates manual strictly stating how the belt shouldn't be bent back against itself like that. Something to do with pre-damaging the carbon strands within the belt as far as I remember.

I'm not convinced. Hope the owner of that bike has good Medicare!


----------



## Larryscustomcycles (Oct 27, 2010)

You could do it fairly easily on a Lenz Milkmoney...then you dont need the tensioner.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I also vividly remembering the Gates documentation saying do NOT back bend, even when just holding it in your hands.

The Lenz is an option as mentioned, and you could google for a few other "concentric bottom bracket full suspension" designs.


----------

